# What do employers think about receiving CVs "on spec"?



## Caveat (2 Apr 2008)

A friend is job hunting. I seem to recall (maybe in the 80s) that not only was it considered acceptable to send CVs into potential employers - without a job being advertised - but employers almost considered the practice to be an enterprising or "hungry" attitude.

I wonder though if this was purely a reflection of the times/economy. 

Do employers these days simply find such speculative introductions annoying or is it still worth trying this? I'm telling him that it's worth a shot, "you never know" etc, but maybe I'm wrong - do you think this could actually be to his detriment?


----------



## liaconn (2 Apr 2008)

I would imagine it would be even more effective in today's tighter labour market, when many employers are finding it difficult to source suitably skilled staff.


----------



## NHG (2 Apr 2008)

I agree, and I have also suggested this to a friend recently also.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Apr 2008)

we've just hired someone where the initial contact was 'on-spec' CV.


----------



## aidan119 (2 Apr 2008)

Its a big plus for the employer as they would not have to pay recruitment company fees of 20%~25% of salary.


----------



## sam h (2 Apr 2008)

The best way to do this is to personalise the cover letter by saying that after much research they are the ideal company she would like to work for and how her particular skills will be of huge benefit to the company.  Proactive letters arrive into companies all the time, so best if she can target it to a particular manager of a department she wants to work in (Mr/Ms X, Marketing Manager) - they will probably just pass it to HR, but at least they miht remember her if & when they are looking for someone.  She will need to stand out but she should also keep an eye out for specific jobs with the company in the papers etc.


----------



## Caveat (3 Apr 2008)

Thanks for responses - seems there's no real reason for him not to do this then.

Cheers


----------



## quinno (3 Apr 2008)

I got my job on 'spec'. I had researched the company, after spending just over a year at another employer where I was very unhappy. My research included current projects, opportunities, staff turn over, location etc.

The main advantage for an employer is the employee has demonstrated that he / she wants to work there - not just as something suggested by an agency. 

I found agencies to be too pushy - they keep trying to shoe horn you into a job that suits them more than you.


----------



## Mpsox (3 Apr 2008)

To a degree it depends on the type of job you are after. I hate getting CVS from people who have no skills that I need and are simply applying a shot gun approach to job hunting. By all means send it on spec, but target certain employers


----------



## noname (3 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> The best way to do this is to personalise the cover letter by saying that after much research they are the ideal company she would like to work for and how her particular skills will be of huge benefit to the company.


 
I have always had an issue writing cover letters & feel they are quite short. is is better to be short & to the point or is it a good idea to include some padding (bullsh*t)?


----------



## sam h (3 Apr 2008)

Don't pad - only put in relevant info.  Ever word you write should be of interest to the reader - your experience, your impression of the company, why you want to work there & what you can offer them.  You will probably have to do several drafts to get it right, but a well scripted and relevant letter can often say more about someone than their CV.  On saying all that - don't write an essay.  Get someone who is go at english to help you, but make sure you keep it your own.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> Get someone who is go at english to help you, but make sure you keep it your own.


 
sorry sam h - couldnt resist - someone who is GO at english???


----------



## sam h (3 Apr 2008)

Fair play !!  ....mind you, it should be _*couldn't*_ 

I'm actually not great at writing these sort of letters, hence the reason I have some experience!!  But I used to recieve them when I was a manager in my last job and it is amazing how a bad letter could make the whole CV end up in the bin, an average one will just go straight to HR and a good one will usually mean the CV is read immediately.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> Fair play !! ....mind you, it should be _*couldn't*_
> 
> I'm actually not great at writing these sort of letters, hence the reason I have some experience!! But I used to recieve them when I was a manager in my last job and it is amazing how a bad letter could make the whole CV end up in the bin, an average one will just go straight to HR and a good one will usually mean the CV is read immediately.


 
hahaha - brilliant 

yep - fully agree with you, bad english is VERY off putting in applications.


----------



## shaking (3 Apr 2008)

I got my job by sending in my cv on spec, I e-mailed it through with a short mail saying I thought I would fit in with the company due to my relevant experience and that I would be interested in meeting with them to discuss if further


----------



## Complainer (5 Apr 2008)

aidan119 said:


> Its a big plus for the employer as they would not have to pay recruitment company fees of 20%~25% of salary.


Not necessarily. Those employers that use recruitment companies do so for good reasons. They expect the recruitment company to carry out the first-line review, and they are prepared to pay the fee for this. If they are not geared up to receiving CVs on spec, it may not be welcome.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Apr 2008)

Complainer said:


> Not necessarily. Those employers that use recruitment companies do so for good reasons. They expect the recruitment company to carry out the first-line review, and they are prepared to pay the fee for this. If they are not geared up to receiving CVs on spec, it may not be welcome.



From what I've seen I think the reasons are often very weak for using agencies.


----------



## heather (9 Apr 2008)

How do you go about finding out who / where to send your cv to? I've thought about doing this before


----------



## Staples (9 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> The best way to do this is to personalise the cover letter by saying that after much research they are the ideal company she would like to work for


 
It would be helpful to refer to the basis for this conclusion (e.g. I have studied your company policy in relation to staff development and it concurs with my own outlook).

Otherwise it may appear like bullsh!t.


----------



## jeny (10 Apr 2008)

Oh i wish i had of read this this morning. I have just posted 31 letters off to local firms looking for a job!My letter wasnt directed towards the specific prganisation 

I was registered with a few agencies n they keep sending me to interviews that are out of the area i asked for a jobs not what like i asked for! Its a very hard time i think!


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Apr 2008)

If you think about it a generic letter and CV looks very lazy compared to a Letter AND CV thats tailored to a specific company/job.


----------

